# Weekend Fishing Forcast



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

All of The Sunshine State
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/ 

Good Luck This Weekend

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's the forecast for where I am:
Today
Feb 25 Light Snow 27°/14° 50 % 
Wed
Feb 26 Few Snow Showers 27°/24° 30 % 
Thu
Feb 27 Heavy Snow 35°/23° 100 %


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You can have it Squishy Im sorry.
But Im sure in a month or two we will be hearing all the fish stories from you all up north.
But that's OK you all need some relief from this winter and we all need some action on this board.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------

